# December 2015 Theme Voting



## kilroy214 (Nov 24, 2015)

Please select your favorite idea for our December LM theme. One vote! Make it count.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 26, 2015)

Fewer options than usual, but all interesting. I've thrown a vote into the hat.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 27, 2015)

Holy baloney macaroni! 

This one's close!


----------



## Smith (Nov 27, 2015)

Three way tie?

Two way tie?


----------



## Teb (Nov 28, 2015)

28 votes!! Looking deceptively promising for the amount of entries this time round.

Not looking like a good one to volunteer for judging on though:devilish:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 28, 2015)

The competition is getting fierce, fellas and gals! :O


----------



## belthagor (Nov 29, 2015)

what happens if there is a tie?


----------



## Smith (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm not sure. Never seen a three-way tie before.

But if my memory serves me correct, kilroy has the tie breaker vote.


----------



## Mariana (Nov 29, 2015)

How about turning it into a super challenge and making it all three themes?


----------



## Smith (Nov 29, 2015)

^ I think that might take out the competition aspect, and make it a little weird for judges.

But I wouldn't be against that. I could be wrong, too.


----------



## Mariana (Nov 30, 2015)

Smith said:


> ^ I think that might take out the competition aspect, and make it a little weird for judges.
> 
> But I wouldn't be against that. I could be wrong, too.



Oh I didn't mean that each member could choose either of the three themes but rather that each would have to do one story that would have to involve all three themes . But in any case it looks like there's currently one in the lead...


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 30, 2015)

Can we have a second ballot if the wrong one wins?


----------



## Teb (Nov 30, 2015)

The wrong one being the one you didn't vote for?

Hell if thats the case I want recounts on all themes for the past 2 months.

Worth a shot.


----------



## godofwine (Nov 30, 2015)

First one to Die? Nothing better than a literary fictional murder. Something about it gets the creative juices flowing


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks like my prompt's going to win, even though I didn't vote for it ...


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 30, 2015)

The first one to die was the one who didn't use pouch cream as camouflage.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 30, 2015)

Ah, yes ... whatever happened to pouch cream? *Pluralized* must be on vacation.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Nov 30, 2015)

HarperCole said:


> Ah, yes ... whatever happened to pouch cream? *Pluralized* must be on vacation.



The Humane society called and threatened to press charges if we didn't stop beating on that horse.


----------



## kilroy214 (Nov 30, 2015)

First one to die it is... I will get the new competition thread up as soon as I can.


----------

